# SVCD nicht lesbar?



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (6. Februar 2003)

Hi,
Immer wenn ich eine SVCD(also ein Video im MPEG2 Format) brennen will klappts auch zb. mit Nero.
Wenn ich dann aber die CD abspielen will zb. mit PowerDVD gibts nur nen Leseerror.
Selbst das kopieren der *.mpg Datei von der besagten CD klappt nicht mehr(unzulässige MSDOS Funktion).
Normale VCDs gehen.


----------



## aquila (7. Februar 2003)

kopieren ist klar.. das musst mit einem prog machen... versuch mal WinDVD und check ob dir ein codec fehlt...


----------



## DaMainMan (13. Juli 2003)

*unzulässige MSDOS Funktion*

Habe ein änliches Problem, wie das von Dir im Februar gepostete.

Beim versuch auf CD gesicherte mp3s wieder auf die Platte zurückzukopieren, kommt allzuoft die Meldung:
"xy" kann nicht kopiert werden. Unzulässige MSDOSfunktion.

Kann man da irgendwas gegen machen?
Grüße - Fayb


----------



## Tim C. (13. Juli 2003)

Eventuell kann es helfen grade bei SVCD's, die auch mal auf nem Standalone Player laufen sollen, nicht unbedingt auf 48x zu brennen sondern so auf 16x-24x oder eventuell noch langsamer.

Weil wenn die auf maximaler Geschwindigkeit bebrannt werden, haben einige Laufwerke schonmal Probleme damit.


----------



## aquila (13. Juli 2003)

Hmm, wirklich? Ist doch immer der selbe Brand, bei den neuen Brennen bzw. Rohlinge gibts da ja nicht wirklich mehr so einen Qualitätsverlust!?


----------



## Fabian H (13. Juli 2003)

Doch, da kommen schnell mal kleine Brennfehler mit rein, welche bei Daten, oder Audio-CDs bei den heutigen Laufwerken aber eher unbemerkt bleiben, allerhöchstens mit einem *kleinen* Geschwindigkeitsverlust beim Lesen (=> Fehlerkorrektur muss arbeiten)


----------



## Keeny (13. Juli 2003)

also ich hab mit den VCD´s auch manchma so ein Problem. Beim Kumpel laufen Sie und in meinem dvd laufwerk und im Brenner net so richtig?
Jetzt wollte ich erstma Win DVD 5 Premium installieren, aber da muss man vorher noch einige tools installieren! Das hab ich auch gemacht aber das Tool "Microsoft MSXML Parser v3.0" zu installieren klappt net richtig, also besser gesagt find ich das passende net, weil wenn ich das installiere was bei InterVideo angegeben wird ( link ) geht das net und die selbe Meldung kommt erneut beim versuch zu installieren.
Hat da jemand Ahnung wie ich endlich dazu komme WinDVD 5 zu installieren? (hab schon windows updates gemacht, aber nix gebracht! hab 2k)
Danke!
MFG
Keeny


----------



## wackelpudding (14. Juli 2003)

MSXML Parser 3.0 SP4
MSXML Parser 4.0 SP2

Einer davon muss laufen.


----------



## DaMainMan (14. Juli 2003)

*um auf meine Frage zurückzukommen...*

... dass heißt, die von mir einstmals auf CD gesicherten mp3 sind nicht mehr auf festplatte zurück zukopieren, weil ich sie zu schnell gebrannt hab???

Wer hätte das gedacht!

Servus - Bo!


----------



## wackelpudding (14. Juli 2003)

Versuch’s mit ’nem anderen Laufwerk oder CD-Bremse.


----------



## Keeny (14. Juli 2003)

ich hab die beiden installiert, aber es kommt immernoch die Meldung das ich das MSXML v3.0 installieren soll..
hab auch ma windows media player 9 installiert um zu überprüfen, ob der die SVCD abspielen kann, aber geht auch net, was könnte ich noch machen?


----------



## Keeny (20. Juli 2003)

jemand noch eine idee?


----------



## MisterP (24. Juli 2003)

nimm IsoBuster
wenn du damit die daten nicht von der zu schnell gebrannten cd runterkriegst, dann kannste es vergessen

oder noch ne methode

kopiere die cd die die fehler hat nochmal auf nen rohling aber nich schneller als 16 fach...und bete das du dann die daten wiederbekommst


gruss


----------



## Keeny (24. Juli 2003)

also irgendwie werden die Probleme nur größer als kleiner ;-(
Ich wollte ´ne bin also mittels einer *.cue die VCD brennen, jedoch ist diese auch nicht lesbar, wenn ich sie anschauen will!
Jetzt hab ich sie mit ISO Buster entzippt und als SVCD gebrannt, aber es geht auch net!
Die entzippte Datei läuft aber am Rechner!
Habt ihr ´ne Idee wodran das liegen kann? manches brennt der Rechner manches net richtig!?!?!?


----------



## MisterP (24. Juli 2003)

ne bin und ne cue sind ein cdrwin image, ich brenne sowas immer mit nero, weil ein burntool reicht mir...und wenn es nen film ist brenne ich das ganze nie schneller als 16 fach, weil hab schneller schonmal ruckler beim guckin gehabt..natürlich sollte der rohling auch vom dvd player unterstützt werden, sind ja manchmal eigenwillig diese paarungen...hehe..und als softwareplayer nehme ich powerdvd, da braucht man dann auch das ms-gedöns nich...umwandeln von vcd nach svcd mit nero würd ich auch sein lassen, lieber mit isobuster entpacken und als vcd mit nero löten den kram, im übrigen klappt das eh nich weil das svcd format fast doppelt soviel platz einnimmt wie ein vcd..und nero hat das mit dem cutten der 2 dabei entstehenden teile nich so im ei wie beispielsweise tmpgenc, aber das ne andere geschichte...hehe...kriegst du einen fehler wenn du die cue datei einliesst, dann sollteste mal mit nem editor in die cue datei guckin, da sind manchmal falsche pfad infos drinne..oft der absolute statt der relative pfad...naja...ich hoffe ich hab dich jetzt nich zu sehr verwirrt...wollt nurmal tippeln wie ich das so mache...hrhr

gruss


----------



## Keeny (24. Juli 2003)

ich bin auch nicht so blöd ;-)
es ist ja eigentlich egal, ob ich mit nero oder mit cdrwin brenne, weil bei manchen klappt es ja!
ich brenne eh nur  16fach, weil ich nur einen 16fach Brenner habe. *g*
den film den ich entzippt habe, war wahrscheinlich schon im SVCD format, aber darum geht es ja net, das ging bisher immer und ich weiss nicht mehr wie ich es sonst brennen soll


----------

